# non oliguric renal insufficiency



## Trendale (Sep 23, 2009)

Do anyone know the DX for non oliguric renal insufficiency?

I know that non oliguric means 500ml or more urine output and oliguric means less than 500ml.

The only thing I am getting from that documentaion is that the patient is having renal insuf with more than 500ml output, so i am thinking the code is 593.9?

someone told me 584.5


----------



## Love Coding! (Jul 6, 2012)

Trendale said:


> Do anyone know the DX for non oliguric renal insufficiency?
> 
> I know that non oliguric means 500ml or more urine output and oliguric means less than 500ml.
> 
> ...



Hi did you ever find your answer?  I am stuck in the same situation...is there a code we can use for non-oliguric?


----------



## tmlbwells (Jul 7, 2012)

I  would use 593.9.  I wouldn't use 584.5 unless your report specifies "acute kidney failure with lesion of tubular necrosis."


----------



## Love Coding! (Jul 9, 2012)

tmlbwells said:


> I  would use 593.9.  I wouldn't use 584.5 unless your report specifies "acute kidney failure with lesion of tubular necrosis."



Thank you kindly for your reply!

Have a great day!


----------

